# Halifax Clarity Credit card problem?



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

This is probably nothing but I recently had to put about £1500 worth of goods on my Halifax Credit card which I havent used for three years.. All went through fine. I went to pay it off yesterday from my Halifax current account, went into "pay credit card" in online banking and put in the exact amount. The full amount several hours later was still showing as the balance on my credit card but the money has gone from my current account. 

Today over 24 hours later its still the same. No chat available on the Halifax website and as I type this I have been on hold for one hour and a half. I would have assumed that transactions between the same bank would be instant. As I seldom use it though I have no idea if this is normal. I used to just let the DD pay it off monthly but as I need the credit limit for other goods I decided to pay it off in full. Now I have no idea where my money has gone.
Any ideas? Am I just being inpatient?

I know some on here use the clarity card so may have some experience as to how long the transfer from a current account (in this case the same bank) should take.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Should be instant I'd have thought Baz. All of our have been for quite a while, but they do like to hang on to your money when they can.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Finally got through after two hours on hold. They are taking at least two days apparently to clear. From the same bank? Hmmm. Summat fishy I Reckon. Anyway sounds like its there so no drama.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Perfectly normal , takes a few days on my halifax and nationwide credit card accounts though i dont see why there is a delay when i can transfer funds almost immediately between different banks


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Mrs O used her Clarity Card to get cash while we were in Spain earlier this year - it took a couple of days for the cash withdrawal to appear on the Clarity Card account. Once it appeared, she was able to make a payment from her Halifax current account - which appeared on her Clarity Card account instantly.


Regards,
John


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's ooop Norrff.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We've transferred a fair bit of money over the last year due to building a house and without exception it's been done in minutes. I use a Transferwise account to do it.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Maybe because the Halifax is a building society not a bank as in clearing bank? But would have assumed as you have that any transfer within should be instant.

Have just read the back of one of my Clarity statements & under the How to Pay, Online section it states: "If you have a Halifax Current Account and are registered for our online service you can make a payment via www.halifax.co.uk/online and your payment will normally be credited to your account within 2 hours."


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Has it turned up yet Baz.?

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think it has Ray. Showing Nil balance on the credit card this morning. Apparently according to the bloke I eventually got through to the DD will try and take that amount again (about £1500) when its due to kick in which seems mad to me but he said not to panic as by 3:30pm it will just go back into my current account again. There is only a tenner in that Halifax current account so it wouldnt work anyway. All seems a bit odd to me. I guess I should have just let the DD pay it off but I was concerned that I might bust the £3500 credit limit (could raise it I suppose).

The issue I have is a lot of suppliers who we had 30 day terms with are now asking for money up front. The clarity card is the only credit card I have. One or two of these suppliers I dont trust so my idea was that by paying on a credit card I would have more protection if it all goes tits up. Goods dont turn up, damaged, not as described etc etc. I can see some problems ahead though if you just cannot communicate with the banks. It must be difficult for them as you cant exactly give a call centre bloke a laptop and tell them to work from home. I guess they will have all sorts of security issues to consider.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Ive seen on my bank inter-account and payment transfers "subject to security checks funds will be paid...." Maybe the large amount triggered security checks.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

It was just £1500 Viv. I think its the norm by the sound of it with the Halifax at least. Ill know next time so no panic.


----------

